# Bubbles Under The Gel Coat Of The Trailer



## Coast_Guard_Family (Jul 13, 2004)

It's just not my year... I just went on a two day trip to the Sierra's camping... Now the running lights don't work, sewer hose, froze and parted on me this morning







(not as dramatic as the movie RV) I did watch it last night though! I get up this morning, I was admiring my great trailer, when I noticed a few 6-12" bubbles under the gel coast in the front coming up???? My trailer was covered all Winter and most of last summer, could that of been the problem? Anyway, I bet it's not covered under warranty!

Hope you had a better day then us!


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Coast_Guard_Family said:


> It's just not my year... I just went on a two day trip to the Sierra's camping... Now the running lights don't work, sewer hose, froze and parted on me this morning
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably not on a 2003, but give Keystone a call. There have been some problems with the fronts delaminating on some models. Hey, the worst they can say is no right?

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Where are the bubbles?? I have one around one of the marker lights because it leaked and caused delamination. Since it's been fixed, it hasn't gotten any worse.

Things will get better, I'm sure you'll get the lights fixed and maybe keystone will repair the front for you. Good luck with that frozen sewer line thing









Mike


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I have a small 6x6 spot right of the front work light.. I'm not going to worry about it.. Its not very hard to replace the front skin. I much prefer to do the work myself, rather than go thru the hassels and worries of a dealer.

Its going to have to get much worse, before I care.

Carey


----------



## kbrazielTx (Apr 29, 2004)

Our 2006 28RSDS is in getting the front replaced as we speak.

Started as a small bubble and got bigger and more bubbles showed up.

KB


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Being 4 years old and three years out of warranty I probably think Keystone is going to tell you sorry but nothing they can do... now of course we get a few hundred of us toether with the same problem and you got a nice Class Action suit ... well at least for the lawyers ..LOL


----------



## Lazybonz(aka Bill) (Sep 23, 2006)

Hey
My 2006 Outback 26RKS had 2 large delamination bubbles behind and around the propane tank area when I took delivery in Sept. This is not uncommon.
I accepted delivery on condition they replace the entire front panel this winter.
Keystone agreed and the dealer just finished replacing the panel last week.
I have not picked it up yet, so can't say how it looks.

BUT...Keystone will replace delaninated panels!

I also has issues with a couple of ipieces interior paneling coming loose. The supposedly fixed that as well.
Mine were around the queen bed and cabinet. 
They also fixed a couple of plumbing leaks that crept up.

Bill

Darn, I still can't spell....lol


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

My replacement front panel was SUPPOSEDLY ordered last week. Took it to the dealer in October and have been getting the run-around since. The dealer told me that Keystone cut the labor they'll cover on the job, so he will take a loss on my warranty repair.


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

GoVols said:


> My replacement front panel was SUPPOSEDLY ordered last week. Took it to the dealer in October and have been getting the run-around since. The dealer told me that Keystone cut the labor they'll cover on the job, so he will take a loss on my warranty repair.


I too had the bubble problem and got my front panel replaced last month and it looks great. If you have this problem I would suggest getting it replaced under warrenty because the new panel is a better material.

My dealer also told me they took a loose on labor, he said the factory only gives them 5 man hours and he said that he could not get it done in that amount of time with 2 men. He said the factory is basing the time on how long it takes to put on a front at the factory with ideal conditions but a trailer that has been in the field for awhile is much harder to replace.

This might be way some people are having problems getting warrenty work done at dealers that they didn't buy their trailer from.


----------



## GoVols (Oct 7, 2005)

There is GOOD news after all. The local dealer just called to say the front cap was in! Was told if I bring the trailer in early next week, they'll get it done within the next two weeks.









Yes, I was told the labor coverage was a problem. Five hours is not realistic in the field.


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

So how is the job coming? Photos? Update? Hope all is well!

Eric


----------

